
How much does it cost to outsource iPhone/android app development? - ernestosoo
Currently have a few ideas for mobile apps that I&#x27;d love to develop.
But if the cost is not too prohibitive, I&#x27;d like to outsource it.I searched the web for info on good iPhone&#x2F;android dev shops and prices, but couldn&#x27;t get good answers, so I thought I&#x27;d ask HN. Nothing too complicated. It is just a basic MVP app to test out the market. Am I looking at $5,000, $10,000, $20,000, more?
======
WheelsAtLarge
There's no real answer to this question without detailed specs. Even then you
would only get a rough estimate.

But Let's say you got a very inexpensive developer say $50/hr for 3 months at
40 hours/week that's 480 hr so it's $24,000 for the 3 months. 3 months would
get you a very simple app which would serve as an MVP. At best you can use it
to get investors to continue with the development.

Putting together an app is expensive and setting up the business to go with it
is even more expensive. Good luck!

------
andymoe
Can't answer that without knowing the scope. One data point is that back in
2010 I built a few very very small self-contained games for people for like
15k-20k. No networking or anything at all. Just simple stuff folks had mostly
already done and ad-network integration. These usually took about 3-4 weeks.

If iOS contractors in the states charged less than $200 an hour these days I'd
be surprised.

